# Element 43" 4K Fire TV



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

New from Amazon, to be released 627/17, Element 43 inch 4K Smart TV with Fire TV;
iNFO: Amazon.com: All-New Element 43-Inch 4K Ultra HD Smart LED TV - Amazon Fire TV Edition: Electronics


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cholly said:


> New from Amazon, to be released 627/17, Element 43 inch 4K Smart TV with Fire TV;
> iNFO: Amazon.com: All-New Element 43-Inch 4K Ultra HD Smart LED TV - Amazon Fire TV Edition: Electronics


The link says it has a refresh rate of 60. What it seems to have is a 60Hz panel and a refresh rate of 120. That would scare me.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

new marketing plot ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> new marketing plot ?


Folks don't seem to understand the difference between refresh rate and panel.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I see it as customer's cheating - juggling by words without define them clearly

Am I correctlyi reading it as: 120 Hz refresh rate apply to parameters of input signal [FPS] and the TV accepting 120 Hz and converting it to 60 Hz of refreshing frames by the panel ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I see it as customer's cheating - juggling by words without define them clearly
> 
> Am I correctlyi reading it as: 120 Hz refresh rate apply to parameters of input signal [FPS] and the TV accepting 120 Hz and converting it to 60 Hz of refreshing frames by the panel ?


The offering is worded improperly. It should say: 60Hz panel, 120 refresh rate. The panel is 60Hz, the TV's processor gooses that up to 120. A lot of offerings on Amazon are worded improperly. What you really want to see in a TV is at least a 240 refresh rate, I think.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

then I don't see any good in it - it's the panel's refresh rate [60 Hz] what affecting your/my eyes
regardless what input FPS or TV processor do [say 240 Hz]


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> then I don't see any good in it - it's the panel's refresh rate [60 Hz] what affecting your/my eyes
> regardless what input FPS or TV processor do [say 240 Hz]


Well, a set with a 120 refresh rate can be adjusted to get rid of judders, but a 240 refresh rate set (with a 120Hz panel) will probably not need any adjustments. Naturally, the 240 sets cost more.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the idea is get more expensive panel with high refresh rate, as the rate accepting by our eyes
the panel is source of flickering and cannot employ CPU's high rates


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> the idea is get more expensive panel with high refresh rate, as the rate accepting by our eyes
> the panel is source of flickering and cannot employ CPU's high rates


Right, but as you said, the 240s are more expensive.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Any increase of refresh rate for a panel does require increase money for R&D and manufacturing


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Any increase of refresh rate for a panel does require increase money for R&D and manufacturing


Kinda makes me think, why didn't they just go with 120Hz panels in the first place?

Rich


----------

